# Eddie Griffin is dead



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou070821_tj_griffin.58b94e56.html

RIP


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Eddie Griffin could have been a great player for the Timberwolves. Looking for another good shot blocker will be hard. RIP Eddie Griffin.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

RIP
He had alot of potential as a player, too bad he fell in love with the 3 ball.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

RIP Griffy.... Sad to see such a troubled young guy die this way... Very sad life story for him...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Griff will always be remembered with a huge "what could have been"

Very sad and unfortunate event though, RIP


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This is horrible. Rest in peace man. My prayers go out to he & his family.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This hurts close to home for me. As some of you who have been here for a while know that I am very close with his family and I have been sitting on this for almost a week now and to finally see it published hurts and also is a sigh of relief. The reason why it wasnt reported initially is that it took 4 days to find out if it was him or not but the family had known since it happened. Tragic end to a young man whom had an out of control life. More tragedy to the Griffin family which loss another man. Most feel that he did that on purpose and he was drinking.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

despite his other accident involving porn. hes a good guy. RIP


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP, Eddie. Your blocking shots and countless 3 pointer attempts will be missed.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/news/mchale_interviewed_on_eddie_griffin_070823.html



> Kevin McHale: "This is really sad, very hard for me to describe how I feel. I know when someone dies everybody has a tendency to glorify them and never look at their frailties or human weaknesses. But Eddie was not a bad person. Eddie was a good-hearted guy. I had no idea how much I was pulling for him until I got the news yesterday and how horrible I felt.
> 
> "This bothers me a lot. Eddie had a lot of demons. I just prayed that he would conquer them and that he would rise above it all. I really felt that through basketball and the team and that type of environment Eddie could find that family setting. He wanted to be wanted so badly. He needed to be needed so badly and find a role on the team that would help him. I feel terrible that that didn't happen here.
> 
> "Eddie had a lot of different things that happened to him. Everybody's responsible for their own lives and what happens. But it's just such a sad, tragic end."


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Eddie Griffin was always a very stand up guy, when I lived near Mankato I would watch the team play and some times I would probably bother them but Griffin and Garnett were the only two players that wouldn't give me any crap about it. Griffin even asked if my dogs were show dogs (i brought my dogs with...don't ask) I said "no just untrained dogs"


you'll be missed Eddie and i'll miss bothering you


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

According to the officials, they believed that he committed a suicide. I guess he was in the deepest with his personal problems that he didn't think he can get out of it.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

In my personal opinion, I guess that he really committed a suicide.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

It's just a sad situation. Most people don't realize what a demon alcoholism can be...if you let it get the best of you it's no less destructive than any other drug.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._and_lucas_in_attendance_at_griffins_funeral/


----------

